# Working Amsterdam - bring health care to Spain



## falcon123 (May 26, 2014)

About to start work in Amsterdam. I will be paying into their social security and will have emergency coverage. There, you also have to buy extra insurance to cover day-to-day, prescriptions, etc. It is fairly customizable...

Now, the kids will be under my insurance for the day to day insurance and I will also get EHIC card/s. My wife and kids for now are staying in Spain. How do I transfer the insurance, so they can be covered from Holland. I think some of the UK expats dealt with similar.

Second, can my wife be covered too? Can she be a dependent? 

Trying to cancel our private insurance and save some money.

Thanks.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

falcon123 said:


> About to start work in Amsterdam. I will be paying into their social security and will have emergency coverage. There, you also have to buy extra insurance to cover day-to-day, prescriptions, etc. It is fairly customizable...
> 
> Now, the kids will be under my insurance for the day to day insurance and I will also get EHIC card/s. My wife and kids for now are staying in Spain. How do I transfer the insurance, so they can be covered from Holland. I think some of the UK expats dealt with similar.
> 
> ...


----------



## falcon123 (May 26, 2014)

Isn't this the same when UK gov't is paying into Spain system for its retirees?

Someone had mentioned that this would work similar - Holland paying to Spain and I could set the family this way or at lest the kids...


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Those from the UK who have paid their National Insurance for enough years to qualify for a pension, are paid it by the UK govt whether they live in the Uk or Spain.In those circumstances, UK pensioners would be entitled to a Spanish healthcare. 

Anyway, your not going to be In the Uk, or I assume getting a pension as you say you are going for work, so the question of pensions isn't relevant. I assume you are from Canada as your flag says, so again you would not be entitled to any agreements between EU countries.

As I said, Spanish healthcare is only available to those who live there and pay into the system. Sounds like you'll need private healthcare for now.


----------



## falcon123 (May 26, 2014)

Well, I have Spanish residency and I will maintain it as I will be coming for visits every few weeks. I am also EU citizen.

A different example of things working across the borders within EU - I've heard of people working in Spain and their child benefits being send to their home country. Something to do with agreements, etc.

I haven't figured out Spain as language is a big barrier, but with the free movement a lot of things happen...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

falcon123 said:


> Well, I have Spanish residency and I will maintain it as I will be coming for visits every few weeks. I am also EU citizen.
> 
> A different example of things working across the borders within EU - I've heard of people working in Spain and their child benefits being send to their home country. Something to do with agreements, etc.
> 
> I haven't figured out Spain as language is a big barrier, but with the free movement a lot of things happen...



Its all undergoing change with the UK right now, but the rules there were that if a parent was paying into the NI in the UK, then that parent could claim child allowance for his/her child wherever in Europe they lived - the same with healthcare. But as I say, its changing. 

I dont know about Holland, but you need to find out if they have any reciprocal agreement with Spain, cos then your healthcare would be covered

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

You're asking about healthcare, not pensions or child benefit.

You can't be Spanish resident if you want to be Dutch resident, and paying your dues in Holland. 

No Spanish healthcare unless you are living there and paying into the Spanish social security system.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> You're asking about healthcare, not pensions or child benefit.
> 
> You can't be Spanish resident if you want to be Dutch resident, and paying your dues in Holland.
> 
> No Spanish healthcare unless you are living there and paying into the Spanish social security system.


Unless as jojo said, Holland and Spain have a reciprocal agreement and the best thing to do is ask the employer in Holland. They could put him in touch with the relevant govt dept there
If there's no such agreement then it will have to be private healthcare in Spain for the wife and children and they won't be entitled to EHICs from anywhere
Not sure about EHIC for the OP. They're issued by the country in which you are resident, but he won't be entitled to healthcare in Spain where he claims to be resident so wouldn't qualify, yet will be working in Holland so might qualify but claims he won't be resident there so in that case he wouldn't.
Confused? Me too!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> Unless as jojo said, Holland and Spain have a reciprocal agreement and the best thing to do is ask the employer in Holland. They could put him in touch with the relevant govt dept there
> If there's no such agreement then it will have to be private healthcare in Spain for the wife and children and they won't be entitled to EHICs from anywhere
> Not sure about EHIC for the OP. They're issued by the country in which you are resident, but he won't be entitled to healthcare in Spain where he claims to be resident so wouldn't qualify, yet will be working in Holland so might qualify but claims he won't be resident there so in that case he wouldn't.
> Confused? Me too!


I'm looking at it as, like many do, lives in one EU country but works in another. The country where he works would be where his entitlements are, but this needs to be transferred to his country of residence via an S1 equivalent - if there is one between Spain and the Netherlands? and that is what I/we don't know?! As for tax etc.....???? I have no idea, I'm assuming the 183 day thing applies??? An EU lawyer may be able to help??

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm looking at it as, like many do, lives in one EU country but works in another. The country where he works would be where his entitlements are, but this needs to be transferred to his country of residence via an S1 equivalent - if there is one between Spain and the Netherlands? and that is what I/we don't know?! As for tax etc.....???? I have no idea, I'm assuming the 183 day thing applies??? An EU lawyer may be able to help??
> 
> Jo xxx


As far as I am aware, the UK is ( soon to be was) the only country issuing S1s to non pensioners.
Th OP needs to find out from his employer or the relevant govt dept in Holland if this is the case. 
As we said, no reciprocal agreement means no healthcare entitlement for his wife. 
Strictly speaking the children are entitled to healthcare in Spain, but as I said before, it's often a battle to get it, if the parents aren't.
Logically his healthcare entitlement would as you say be in Holland, but he says he won't be resident there, and that's where I'm getting lost

He seems to think that his wife and children would be entitled to healthcare in Holland? I can't see how if they're resident in Spain.

Maybe someone on our Netherlands forum would have some idea


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

from this EU website, it doesn't appear that there is an agreement for dependents - but as I said, the relevant dept in Holland would have the definitive answer

EU – Health insurance when living, working abroad - Your Europe


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

If the OP's family are planning on staying in Spain long term, the OP may find that he will be liable for tax in Spain as his centre of economic interest would be there.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> If the OP's family are planning on staying in Spain long term, the OP may find that he will be liable for tax in Spain as his centre of economic interest would be there.


that's what he wants I think anyway - istr that we discussed it on another thread - his non-EU wife can't live in Spain unless he is resident here - & not just tax resident


----------



## falcon123 (May 26, 2014)

Thanks guys for the discussion; a lot of good points and questions raised.

All is new to me. Longer term, in the next 6-12mths, not sure where we will lean, stay in Spain or move to Holland. I need to work and that is a deciding factor. The plan is still to look in Spain, etc...


----------

